# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Frags

## Paulo R Pinto

alguem sabe dizer onde possa arrajar frags pois não existe muita variedade ou então sou maçarico a pesquisar. Tipo xenias, Briareum por equanto so moles. Desculpem se não era este o local mais apropriado mas foi o que mais me pareceu correcto

 :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Paulo.
Estive a pouco tempo a fragar um sarcophytom. Tenho sarco, phalythoas, xenias, anthelya, sinularia, e mais algumas coisas.Se não arranjares entretanto e tiveres interesse em alguma coisa diz.podes ver aqui o meu perfil:
http://www.reefforum.net/f18/3-reef-...liveira-22079/

----------


## joaoTomas

Se quiseres arranjo-te xénias.

Abraço.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Se quiseres arranjo-te xénias.
> 
> Abraço.



Fico agradecido

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Paulo,

Aqui no fórum na secção Particulares por vezes há anúncios de frags para venda, o site :: Share my Frags :: - Portal para Troca de Corais, Peixes, Invertebrados e Artigos Reef também alguma oferta, entre outros fóruns "da concorrência"...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Obrigado a todos

----------

